
Johns Hopkins Covid-19 Github Data Repo - mchirico
https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19
======
braindongle
If you want to do your own analytics on these data, here's one approach, which
I'm using. Start your project as a vanilla Git repo, then add the JH repo as a
submodule.

    
    
      git submodule add https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19
    

Then you can do pulls to have the latest data.

    
    
      git submodule update --remote COVID-19
    

Have cron run that daily and your data are always fresh.

~~~
saber6
Is there any real downsides to pulling in external repos as submodules?

~~~
zro
It can be a bit of a gotcha when trying to share your work with others.
They'll have to clone with --recursive or the submodules will come up as empty
folders for them.

------
tlrobinson
Another interesting repo I came across:

[https://github.com/midas-
network/COVID-19/tree/master/parame...](https://github.com/midas-
network/COVID-19/tree/master/parameter_estimates/2019_novel_coronavirus)

------
fierarul
I just used this repo yesterday to create a chart of the ongoing cases on
[http://covid.410go.net](http://covid.410go.net)

It shows that China numbers have been going down for the past 2 weeks. This is
not highlighting in the news...

~~~
Karunamon
Those numbers for China are likely not trustworthy, keeping in mind they come
from the government there. They're still keeping WHO inspectors out.

~~~
shi314
Then why is WHO chairman praising China?

~~~
remarkEon
Same reason Steve Kerr did.

------
jdoliner
Not sure if this has been on HN already but Johns Hopkins also has a covid
dashboard up, presumably using the data present in the repo:
[https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594...](https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

------
mkchoi212
This is pretty great! Being able to see the progress of the virus over time
could be interesting. Could maybe reveal some patterns about human movement +
interaction??

~~~
athrowaway3z
The different protocols for testing patients around the world are producing to
much noise to make general claims.

------
b1gtuna
Is it possible to view the number of tests ran? I keep seeing in the news that
the current numbers for US are probably very off as very little tests are
performed.

~~~
TallGuyShort
Interestingly, the CDC website no longer has these numbers. A week ago, their
main COVID-19 landing page had a table of positive tests, negative tests, and
pending tests (total tests was in the neighborhood of 450). That seems to have
disappeared, with a subset of those statistics here:
[https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-in-
us.html](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-in-us.html).

